# Spitting gas out carb



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

This is on a Briggs Model 289707 Code 0154-01, With a walbro carb. Customer brought it in because gas was running from the carb. I took the carb apart and throughly cleaned and installed new gasket. Needle and seat looked fine. When I put it back together the needle would hold pressure with me blowing into it. Put carb on engine and now the engine starts but acts like it is flooded, also when running it spits gas out the air cleaner. (air cleaner removed). Prior to the gas leak the engine was running great. Any ideas what would cause the carb to spit gas?

Thanks for the help


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check the valve lash, particularly on the intake valve. I think you may have insufficient clearance or perhaps a loose valve seat.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the reply 30 Year!!

The valve lash is correct and the valve seat is tight. However the crankcase was way over full with gas. When I took the breather cover off gas ran all over. Could the spitting gas be coming up the breather tube and out the air cleaner? I have never seen that happen.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

RKDOC said:


> Thanks for the reply 30 Year!!
> 
> The valve lash is correct and the valve seat is tight. However the crankcase was way over full with gas. When I took the breather cover off gas ran all over. Could the spitting gas be coming up the breather tube and out the air cleaner? I have never seen that happen.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Most definitely! Look for a flooding carburetor that is the most likely cause of this problem, could also be a bad fuel pump, if so equipped. Be sure to drain the crankcase and refill with clean oil once the contamination issue is resolved.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks 30 Year. Problem solved.


----------

